# Anyone know where Sreetips as gone?



## goldfinger3 (Sep 15, 2016)

He is a member here and is known by his youtube tag Sreetips. I have watched his videos for a long time and have not seen anything new from him in quite a while also he has a series that part 3 has yet to be released for.

Just thought some of you guys might know him, or if something has happened?


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 15, 2016)

Here on the forum his user name is kadriver. Unfortunately, he hasn't visited since April 3. I do hope he's doing well.

Dave


----------



## aga (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi forum !

I'm aga from sceiencemadness.org

Looks like kadriver has been busy experimenting with different ways to dissolve gold and also reduce/precipitate the Au from solution.

He has a recent utoob video on it : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INepHVLGefk&t=111s
"Precipitating Pure Gold With Plant Food Copperas", plus a couple of others.

Did he post anything here about the salt/vinegar/bleach experiments that worked for dissolving gold ?


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes he's good. I received a pm not long ago. He's got some nice new videos.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 28, 2016)

Welcome to GRF, aga! Nice to see another chemist here on the forum.
No, I'm not a chemist, I'm a physicist. I have visited SM now and then but never posted anything there.

I think kadriver posted links to that copperas video, at least I have seen it....
Yeah, here it is : http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=24950&p=263924#p263924

Here is the thread about vinegar : http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=22967

Now I'm waiting for his stock pot video.  

Göran


----------

